# My two babies :D - Crispin & Glover



## RicePaperLotus (Jun 22, 2011)

After much waiting and anticipation, I finally have my two boys! These little guys were from an accidental litter of twelve. The lady at the rescue said that the person who surrendered them had already re-homed five of them before hand for snake food and then took the remaining seven to her. They had just barely open their eyes for a few days when the lady dropped them off which made me sad but they grew into some healthy babies with a little TLC. They were such a cute little litter and it was hard to choose but with much time getting to see them and their little personalities, these two boys were so curious of me and very content to ride on my shoulder.

Currently they are un-named, my husband and I are trying to come up with some good names. We're horror movie fanatics so it might be something horror-themed. We decided on Crispin for the rexy boy and Glover for the normal boy with more white on him.

Here's one of the boys scoping out his new home. He wasn't use to such a large cage and at first seemed confused by the ramps:


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











After letting them get use to the cage for a few hours, I took them out of their cage for a nice run around in my bathroom followed by a treat of yogurt!









Glover








Crispin on the left and Glover is on the right

They ended up walking all over the yogurt so their little paws and fur became a tad sticky and I moved them out onto a high stool so they couldn't get the mess everywhere XD









Crispin on the left, Glover on the right


















Excuse the blurry photos, I had to take it with my phone and it doesn't take the best pictures. As far as markings and color goes, would they be considered Black Blazed? One has sort of a rex texture with curly whiskers though it seems to be only on his back fur. The other is standard coat but the color confuses me on them.


----------



## littlemissgogo (Jun 3, 2011)

*Re: My two babies *

I've got no idea on the color, but these two little guys are absolutely adorable!


----------



## RicePaperLotus (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: My two babies *

Thank you! I know the pictures aren't the best quality, but they seem to light to be black but too dark to be blue XD Maybe dark gray? I dunno, I keep looking up colorings and it's still puzzling me.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: My two babies *

they're both black blazed/capped, potentially high white. they're cuties though.

that's a LOT of yogurt for two babies - prepare for some diarrhea from that.


----------



## RicePaperLotus (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: My two babies *

They're adjusting very nicely to their mansion now, lol. We've decided on Crispin and Glover for names and they both seem very happy exploring the cage. 

Haha, yeah, they only licked at it for a small moment before they decided to crawl all over it and I took it away. So hopefully they wont get diarrhea. :-\

I was wondering about the rex in Crispin, he's the rattie on the left of the third picture down. It seems his fur right now is only curly around the spinal region and he does have slightly curly whiskers. Will this change as he gets older? Will his fur become more thick/curly all around or is he a velveteen?


----------



## jadeangel (Jan 7, 2009)

such cuties! Awww, it almost makes me wish I had babies again xD and my girls aren't even that old!


----------



## RicePaperLotus (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm loving the baby stage, it seems they are very comfortable with me today. I opened the cage this morning to spot clean and Glover came running over to inspect me. Crispin wasn't very interested in me until I picked him up and held him for a bit, then when I put him back he kept coming over to me through the bars and nibbling me.


----------



## RicePaperLotus (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: My two babies *



Jaguar said:


> they're both black blazed/capped, potentially high white. they're cuties though.


Also, does that mean that they have a higher chance of megacolon?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Unfortunately, yes it does.

They are very cute.


----------



## RicePaperLotus (Jun 22, 2011)

I was reading on it and hopefully that isn't the case D: I am sure they were poorly bred so I have so many concerns. I feel like a new mom all over again.


----------



## Tink_JCF (Mar 31, 2011)

Omg! Total cuteness!!! They are so adorable looking!


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

i love their markings AND their names!


----------

